# EPEC Online Application - Unable to Submit Docs



## wrachel (May 5, 2011)

Hi there

I'm trying to apply for EPEC using the online application system, but once I fill up the application page, it goes to Confirmation page and don't see any option wherein the required documents can be uploaded:

Here is the FAQ:

13. Do I need to submit any additional documents to support the EPEC application? How do I submit these documents?
If we need more information to assess your EPEC application, we will send you an email to the address you have provided in your application. You may retrieve your EPEC application at and enter the reference and passport number to upload the following documents:

S/N Document Document Size & Format
1 Passport Size Photograph 60KB in JPEG format only [Preferred dimension is 400 (width) by 514 (height) in pixels]
2 Passport Particulars Page 100KB in JPEG format only 
3 Qualifications 150KB in JPEG format only [Maximum of 3 attachments per qualification]
4 Skilled Migrant Visa 100KB in JPEG format only

You have to submit the requested documents within 7 days from the date you receive the email. Late or no action on your part will result in your EPEC application being rejected. 



Is it that I just apply and wait till they ask me to upload the documents or am I missing something here??? :confused2:

Someone please help me. 

Rach


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what browser are you using ?

Upon completion, you will be prompted to upload, or a link will be sent to you ..


----------



## suman123 (May 15, 2011)

*hi*



wrachel said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm trying to apply for EPEC using the online application system, but once I fill up the application page, it goes to Confirmation page and don't see any option wherein the required documents can be uploaded:
> 
> ...


Hello Friend ..
Even i faced the same prblm .. but finally it shows that rejected . Becoz the file uploading is very small nd which cant be uploaded . So u will receive mail again from MOM saying u can reapply from the mail they will send u with a mail ID .. that time u can apply again...


----------

